# Gute Rolle zum Feedern???



## Locke18 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi...

Suche eine gute Rolle zum Long Distance Feedern in Talsperren und größeren Seen.

Als Feederrute habe ich mir ein Shimano Catana Feeder in 4,26m gekauft.

Ist Freilauf notwendig oder nicht, da große Fische einsteigen können?

Bin für eure Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Freilauf ist natürlich nicht nötig. Man kommt auch ohne klar, allerdings ist es bequemer mit.
Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Da die Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze erfolgt und du sie daher ständig im Auge haben solltest,ist eine Freilaufrolle nicht nötig. Eine Rolle die zum Einsatz kommen könnte habe ich beim Stöbern gefunden. http://cgi.ebay.de/CORMORAN-DAIWA-XD5000-Feeder-Hechtrolle-Neuheit2009_W0QQitemZ300283600768QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item300283600768&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 .


----------



## Locke18 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Dachte an 80 - 140 €.


----------



## GreenMonsta (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*



Locke18 schrieb:


> Dachte an 80 - 140 €.



Habe mir die SPRO Freilaufrolle Super Long Cast LCS 460 geholt,passt schön viel Schnur drauf und man kann dank der breiten Spule super weit werfen 

Kostet so um die 60 Euro...


----------



## LUKA$ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Bei dem Budget würde ich zu dieser raten ne 25 mono drauf und gut http://www.fisch-server.de/product_info.php?info=p14181

ist echt ne klasse rolle hab sie auch an einer meiner Feederruten


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Ich finde 80-120€ für eine Feederrolle zuviel. Klar wenn man das Geld hat warum nich. Aber die Rolle wird nich so stark gefordert. Du musst nur auswerfen und wenn was beißt, dann kurbelst du ein. Du bist nicht permanent an der Rolle, wie z.B. beim Kunstköder angeln. Hol dir einfach ne schöne große Rolle, so 6000 - 8000. Für das Geld kannst du dir schon ne USB kaufen und da machst du nix falsch.

Kannst dir ne Daiwa Regal, Balzer Matrix 950, Ryobi Encusima, Abu Cardinal holen...machst nix falsch


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Würde dir emfehlen mal nen Auge auf die *Brownig Force Feeder Extreme *zu werfen!

Gibts bei Askari für nen Fuffi.. ne tolle Rolle mit der ich mal auf Karpfen gefischt habe(Schwimmbrot) mann Kommt echt extrem weit raus da die se Rolle echt ne Flache Spule hat.Super Ding!

Mal nen bissel Daten von der Rolle:
Feedern auf 100 Metern Distanz?Mit dieser Feederrolle für die extremen Wurfdistanzen kein Problem mehr.
Ausstattung: 
-6+1 Kugellader
-Wormshaft Spulenhubsystem
-Bail Release-Protection
-ausgewuchteter Rotor
-Alu Extreme Cast-Spule
-unendliche Rücklaufsperre(  geil  )
-Frontbremse
-Ersatzspule
-150m 0.30mm!
-Übersetzung 4,9:1
-540g

Alles in allem ne super Rolle für's extreme Feedern!(Rhein,Main,...große Seen,Talspeeren,ect...!)

Würde zumindestens mal nen Auge drauf werfen,für 50 Euro ne Top Rolle.


----------



## grazy04 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*



> Würde dir emfehlen mal nen Auge auf die *Brownig Force Feeder Extreme *zu werfen!


dem kann ich nur zustimmen !!! Ich hab die mir auch geholt und muss sagen wenn man diese Rolle hat ist man meiner Meinung nach bestens ausgerüstet. Wurfweiten von 50-60m  (ich hab ne DAM Spezi Composite Feeder max 150gr) sind kein Thema. Die Bremse kann man sehr gut einstellen und für den Preis würde ich behaupten fast unschlagbar was Preis / Leistung angeht
Für mich steht fest das im Januar ne 2te beikommt 

so long


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Hier im Forum steht über die Rolle was ganz anderes. Hab gelesen sie soll ne sehr schlechte Schnurverlegung haben. Ruten von Browning o.k - aber Rollen ich weis nich.


----------



## Locke18 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Danke für die Antworten.

Hab eine Shimano XT-B 5500 und eine Shimano XS-B 4500 im Auge.

Welche ist eurer Meinung nach besser?


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

die xt-b hab ich auch. die schnurverlegung ist klasse, das baitrunnersystem ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. die rolle läuft sehr leicht und angenehm und ist für ihre größe (290m 0,35mm) viel leichter als vergleichbare "karpfenrollen". preislich liegt die xtb bei ca. 130 teuronen. da z.b. http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/start.php?d_011101UL_Shimano_ULTEGRA_XT_B_5500__UL_5500_XTB_.php


----------



## spinnfischer77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

habe auch eine spro incognito 865 ist ein super ding und kommst sehr weit raus bekommst du online so um 60-80 euro hast dann noch ein paar euro für schnur über|supergri


----------



## gufipanscher (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

ich kann manche meinungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wenn es um die qualität geht, denn beim feedern wird eine rolle extrem beansprucht; meiner meinung nach wohl mehr als beim karpfenfischen.
wenn man im schnitt alle 10min einen schweren futterkorb meist mit high-speed einholt könnte minderwertiges material schnell mal müde werden. 
auch auf die schnurverlegung und vorallem das schnurlaufröllchen sollte ein besonderes augenmerk gelegt werden, da der futterkorb oft für zusätzlichen verdrall sorgt.

gruß Jul


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Die Marke ist doch völlig egal!! Viel wichtiger ist ein starkes Getriebe und eine dicke Achse.

Ich kann hier die neue Penn empfehlen...

Ich benutze eine 18 jahre alte Quantum QMD 045. Nahezu unzerstörbar...
Auch der Shimano Freiläufer Modell A ist zu empfehlen.
Es muß nicht immer das neueste/Beste sein....

Zum Thema Freiläufer ja/nein: ich sage eindeutig JA!!!!

Nichts ist ärgerlicher wenn beim feedern ein starker Fisch einsteigt und man nur noch die Rute wackeln sieht.. Wem ist das noch nicht passiert, nur einen Moment unachtsam, man war grad mal pinkeln, hat was getrunken usw...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> Ich finde 80-120€ für eine Feederrolle zuviel. Klar wenn man das Geld hat warum nich. Aber die Rolle wird nich so stark gefordert. Du musst nur auswerfen und wenn was beißt, dann kurbelst du ein.
> 
> 
> Naja, mit dieser Einstellung wirst du aber sicherlich am Ende mehr Geld ausgeben, als wenn du gleich was "vernünftiges" kaufst.
> Es wird meißt unterschätzt, was beim Feedern die Rolle leisten muss. Gerade wenn man im Fluß mit schweren Körben fischt,muss die Rolle, bzw. das Getriebe höchstarbeit leisten....


----------



## Locke18 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Also wäre die Shimano Ultegra XT-B 5500 mit Freilaufsystem und die Ultegra XS-B 4500 ohne Freilaufsystem durchaus geeignet.

Hmm....nur welche davon?


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*



> Naja, mit dieser Einstellung wirst du aber sicherlich am Ende mehr Geld ausgeben, als wenn du gleich was "vernünftiges" kaufst



Ich denke du hast schon unnötig Geld ausgegeben. Für meine Verhältnisse bin ich absolut mit meinem Equipment zufrieden. Das ist viel Gerede von Leuten die meinen mit teuren Gerät können sie ihre Unfähigkeit beim Angeln kompensieren. Mein Onkel hat Supermarkt-Angebot Ruten und Rollen schon seit 10 jahren im Einsatz. Klar is schon einiges Kaputt gegangen und die Rollen laufen schwer. Man kann aber alles reparieren und zusammenflicken. Dem Fisch ist doch egal ob das eine 20€-Rolle oder eine 200€-Rolle ist. Es kommt auf die letzten Meter an. Jedenfalls er fängt sicher mehr als der ein oder andre mit teurem Gerät.

Und ich hol den Korb sicher nicht alle 10 min. raus


----------



## Tricast (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Siehste Friedfisch-Rudi, da liegt der Unterschied. Andere angeln eine wesentlich höhere Frequenz; z.B. alle 3 Min. den Korb raus und wieder rein. Und dann macht es sich schon bemerkbar was für Gerät man hat. Sicherlich hast Du Recht, wenn Du behauptest, dass der Fisch nicht nach teurem Tackle schielt und man auch mit billigen Angeltackle Fisch fangen kann. Ich plädiere dann aber gleich zur Handangel, ein Stück Brett und bisschen Schnur aufwickeln, dann spar ich auch noch den letzten Groschen.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Was für ein vergleich...dieser sucht seines gleichen. Dann sollten Leute die einen Polo fahren sich vier Räder aus Stein mit einen Holzgestell bauen und dann schön durch die Gegend rumdüsen, wie Fred Feuerstein. Also bitte...ist doch lächerlich was du da sagst.
Mit einem Polo kommt man auch gut voran und erreicht sein Ziel. Es muss kein Bentley sein.
Klar is es schöner, eleganter und auch schneller mit einem Bentley - aber schlussendlich ist das Resultat das selbe.
Denk mal darüber nach - dein Vergleich hinkt etwas...


Wenn du alle drei Minuten wirfst...o.k. Ich tu das nicht - dann brauchst du vll eine Rolle die das mitmacht. Es gibt aber nichts schlimmeres als sich zu überdimensionieren. Manche Leute brachen halt diese Reserven.


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Mahlzeit,

ich fische mit der Feeder überwiegend am Rhein und nur selten am See. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung nutze ich ausschließlich nur Freilaufrollen! Man passt einen Moment nicht auf, quatscht kurz mit dem Kumpel oder dem Spaziergänger, ist mit der anderen Rute beschäftigt, putzt sich die Nase oder was auch immer... Und wie es der Teufel nun mal so will, bekommt man genau in diesen Momenten einen Hammerbiss. Die Rute biegt sich plötzlich wie der Teufel, fliegt vom Rutenhalter auf die Steinpackung oder direkt ins Wasser, noch bevor man mit der Patschehand dran ist. Ok, das durchschnitts Rotauge, Barsch ect. schafft das nicht, aber ein Karpfen oder ne Barbe im Rhein die auf den Köder einsteigen können das! 

Beim aktiven Feedern fülle ich den Korb ca. alle 10-15min neu (bin kein Wettkampfangler). Wenn mich die Fauleritis packt, dann bleibt das Zeugs auch mal etwas länger im Wasser....

Eine "billige" Rolle geht auch zum Feedern, wenn man aber intensiv das Feedern betreibt, sprich in kurzen Abständen den Futterkorb aus weiten Distanzen reinkurbelt und dann auch noch (wirklich) schwere Körbe von z.B. über 180gr fischt, hat man nicht lange was von dem Teil. Man kauft sich dann die nächste günstige Rolle, weil es hat ja auch mit der billigen ne Zeit lang geklappt und könnte sich von dem Geld schon eine vernünftige u. zweckmäßige Rolle gekauft haben. 

Wenn Dir Deine erwähnte Shamoni Freilaufrolle gefällt, kauf sie Dir und probier es einfach aus. Hier wurden auch schon andere Rollen empfohlen, ist letztendlich eh alles Geschmackssache! Geh in den Laden, lass Dir verschiedene Rollen zeigen und entscheide dann.

|wavey:


----------



## Locke18 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Werd mich wahrscheinlich für die Ultegra XT-B 5500 entscheiden.


----------



## elmo (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

also wenn du eine vielseitige rolle haben willst die unkaputtbar ist könnte ich dir eine 

shimano xte- a 10000 empfehlen. ist dann auch im karpfenbereich und im kutterangeln einsetzbar.


elmo


----------



## Obi Wan (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Doc Plato so wie du das schilders benutzt du nicht den schnurklipp und fütters so nicht immer die gleiche stelle an.
Eine Freilaufrolle zum Feedern nehme ich zwar auch aber brauche den freilauf zum befüllen des korbes das ist dann etwas einfacher.
Ne Rollen empfehlung ich wollte mir mal die Rolle die sie in der Fisch und Fang DvD vorstellen ansehen die halte ich zum Feedern gut geeignet.
Euch allen nen guten rutsch und frohes neues.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Ne, den Schnurklipp nutze ich wirklich nicht. Denke aber schon das ich trotzdem ziemlich genau werfen kann, zudem ist es in der Strömung am Rhein nicht sooooo tragisch wenn der Korb mal nen paar Zentimeter vom vorigen Wurf entfernt liegt. Fressaktive Fische finden den Köder.

|wavey:


----------



## Obi Wan (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Aber er möchte ja in einem See fischen da finde ich sollte man doch immer den gleichen punkt treffen, was nicht einfach ist, aber mit Trockenübungen bestimmt gelingt.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

zum schweren und long distance feedern nehme ich seit 3 Jahren die gute alte US baitrunner 3500b, tut ihre dienst ohne zu mucken, werfe mit ihr bis zu 180g Koerbe plus Futter (Rhein). Die laufen wie am ersten tag. Dicke Achse und starkes Getriebe sind wichtig, auf distanz wirst du ja schon sicher so an die 100-120g werfen (60 oder 80g Korb plus futter), oder? Ein 50g Korb mit Futter wiegt ganz schnell 80-100g, je nach groesse und Futterkonsistenz.

Auf lange Distanz wuerde ich eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen (bessere Bissanzeige, besserer Anschlag); da die duenner als Mono sind, brauchst du meiner Meinung nach dann auch nicht diese superfetten weitwurf rollen mit einer Schnurfassung von 400m 40er mono oder so. (zugegeben: Spulentiefe bzw. -umfang ist schon ein wichtiger Gesichtspunkt beim Weit-Werfen - aber nicht der einzige)


----------



## bertwert6 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Hallo Locke
Hallo Carp 15
habe einem Vereinskollegen die Browning Xtreme 760 Force Feeder besorgt
habe selbst die Balzer Distance Future 650 was eine Super Rolle ist und auch für extrem weite Würfe gebraucht werden kann,da diese eine Konische Spule hat.Dies bewirkt das die Schnur bedeutend besser von der Rolle läuft.Damit werfe ich am Rursee so weit wie kaum ein anderer und !!!!! fange Fische. (natürlich dementsprechende Rute) Dann noch die Shimano Aspire 4000RA ist dann schon Spitzenklasse und schon wieder viel teurer


----------



## Malerlein (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gute Rolle zum Feedern???*

Bin zwar etwas spät mit meiner Antwort aber lieber zu spät als gar nicht.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600BR zugelegt und muss sagen, ist ein Hammer Teil. Die passende Rute die IM-12 MasterpiceII Wg. bis310g auch von Balzer. Für mich am Rhein einfach genial.


----------

